# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Binh pháp Tôn Tử và sự thành bại trong cuộc sống

## nhumotcongio

Tôn Tử là một vị tương quân cấp cao trong lịch sử Trung Quốc. Ông được biết đến là một trong những nhà chiến lược quân sự vĩ đại nhất mọi thời đại. Trong suốt cuộc đời mình, ông không chỉ đạt được những chiến công lừng lẫy mà còn để lại cho đời những chiến lược quý giá về Binh pháp, đặc biệt là cuốn Binh pháp Tôn Tử.

Binh pháp Tôn Tử gồm mọi lý thuyến quân sự nhu chiến lược, tâm lý học, khí tượng học và địa hình. Ngoài ra, tuyệt tác này còn bao gồm chính trị, lịch sử, triết học, văn học, kinh tế, khoa học tự nhiên xã hội. Vậy, Binh pháp Tôn tử được vận dụng trong cuộc sống hàng ngày như thế nào, để mang lại hiệu quả?

*1. Đấu tranh để cải thiện thói quen:*


Thông thường, con người luôn phát sinh ra những thói quen mới bởi vì họ luôn cố gắng đạt được những mục tiêu mới nên cần có những thói quen phù hợp để có thể đạt được mục đích này. Để có thể thành công trong cuộc sống, con người cần tạo lập những thói quen tốt cho mình. Chính vì vậy, ai cũng cần chiến đấu hết mình để chống lại những thói quen xấu tưởng chừng như khó bỏ nhất.

Chẳng hạn:

Chúng ta cố gắng áp dụng chế độ ăn kiêng hà khắc ngay khi đang đi ăn tối cùng bạn bè.Chúng ta cố gắng viết sách khi xung quanh rất ồn ào.Chúng ta cố gắng ăn uống lành mạnh khi xung quanh có rất nhiều kẹo ngọt.Chúng ta cố gắng làm bài tập về nhà khi TV đang mở.Chúng ta cố gắng tập trung khi sử dụng điện thoại thông minh được cài đặt sẵn nhiều ứng dụng xem phim, nghe nhạc, chơi game...
Khi chúng ta thất bại trong quá trình hình thành những thói quen tốt và không đạt được mục tiêu, chúng ta tự trách bản thân vẫn chưa thực sự muốn thành công, vẫn chưa chiến thắng được bản thân. Tuy nhiên, trong nhiều trường hợp, thất bại không phải là do thiếu ý chí mà là do hoặch định chiến lược chưa đúng đắn.



Các nhà chiến lược quân sự tên tuổi bắt đầu tạo dựng danh tiếng của mình bằng cách giành chiến thắng trong những trận chiến đơn giản và dần dần cải thiện vị thế bản thân. Họ chờ cho tới khi kẻ địch suy yếu hoặc gặp khó khăn thì bắt đầu tấn công tổng lực. Tại sao phải chiến đầu trong khi đối phương đã chuẩn bị kỹ càng và khả năng giành chiến thắng của bản thân mình không cao? Tương tự, tại sao phải hình thành những thói quen mới khi điều kiện xung quanh gây khó khăn cho bản thân.

Tôn Tử không bao giờ xuất quân khi gặp phải điều kiện bất lợi, ông cũng không tấn công vào điểm mạnh của đối phương. Tương tự như vậy, chúng ta nên cải thiện bản thân từ những điều nhỏ nhặt, đơn giản nhất rồi mới dần dần hình thành thói quen lớn từ những thói quen nhỏ và trở thành một con người hoàn thiện hơn để có thể vươn tới những mục tiêu lớn lao hơn trong cuộc sống.

*2. Tôn Tử, bậc thầy của những thói quen:*

*Hình thành những thói quen dễ duy trì*


Trong binh pháp của mình, Tôn Tử cho rằng chúng ta chỉ chắc chắn giành phần thắng trên chiến trường nếu chỉ cho binh lính tấn công vào những vị trí không được phòng thủ. Việc tập trung vào điểm yếu của kẻ địch sẽ giúp giảm được đáng kể thiệt hại về quân số, dễ dàng giành thắng lợi đồng thời có thể đẩy cao sĩ khí binh lính.



Trong cuộc sống cũng vậy, chúng ta chỉ có thể hình thành những thói quen tốt nếu đó là những thói quen bạn có thể duy trì. Việc tập trung hình thành thói quen khó duy trì sẽ khiến chúng ta khó có thể thay đổi để đáp ứng được, mang đến nhiều ảnh hưởng cho bản thân và thường không đạt được mục đích đề ra khiến bản thân nhụt chí.

*Biết rõ thời điểm*


Tôn Tử từng viết rằng: *"Ta sẽ chiến thắng nếu biết khi nào nên đánh và khi nào không nên đánh"*. Có những trận đánh mà tỷ lệ bại trận cao thì tốt nhất không nên ra quân mà nên dồn lực cho những trận chiến có khả năng thắng cao hơn để bảo toàn quân số. Điểm mấu chốt là phải chọn được thời điểm thích hợp và chỉ hành động khi cần thiết.

Trong cuộc sống, thành công sẽ đến đối với những người biết chọn việc nào nên làm trước và việc nào nên làm sau. Nếu quá tham lam thực hiện nhiều việc cùng một lúc thì rốt cục cũng chỉ chuốc lấy thất bại mà thôi.



*Khi gặp khó khăn thì "chuồn" là thượng sách*


Theo quan điểm của Tôn Tử, một vị tướng tài giỏi là người biết tránh khi quân địch đang mạnh cả về lực lượng cũng như nhuệ khí nhưng sẽ tấn công tức thì khi quân địch rệu rã.

Trong cuộc sống cũng vậy, một người thông minh thì cần tránh những nơi có thể khuếch đại thói quen xấu, thay vào đó, cần loại bỏ những thói quen này ngay khi có cơ hội.

Để có thể hình thành những thói quen tốt, cải thiện thói quen xấu không phải là chuyện một sớm, một chiều. Bạn có đạt được thành công hay không là do chiến lược chứ không đơn giản chỉ là ước muốn và ý chí.



Nếu muốn đọc sách thì đừng ngồi trong phòng có TV, máy nghe nhạc, máy chơi game. Thay vào đó, hãy chuyển đến một căn phòng yên tĩnh hơn. Nếu đang thừa cân thì đừng cố gắng áp dụng các chương trình tập luyện dành cho các vận động viên, mà hãy thay đổi khẩu phần ăn của mình một cách từ từ và tập luyện những động tác đơn giản nhất.

Tóm lại, để thành công, hãy hình thành những thói quen tốt dễ thực hiện nhất, hãy chiến thắng những trận chiến đơn giản nhất trước tiên.

*Tham khảo thêm các bài sau đây:*


*Hy vọng bài viết trên hữu ích với bạn!*

----------

